# Rome Targas or 390s?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

I read the other thread here (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/3544-rome-targas-390s.html) - lots of good information but I'm still not sure which one I should go with. I understand that the Targas are stiffer and more freeride oriented, and the 390s are a bit more forgiving and park oriented. 

I'm an intermediate rider and probably stuck there for a while... there are no real blacks or steeps in Japan unless you go into the backcountry, and I don't know jack about avalanche safety. Problem is I'm not sure if I'm more of a freerider or a park rat yet. Lately I've been spending equal amounts of time in the trees and in the park. I ride boxes and rails, but I'm much more interested in kickers and off-piste.

I'm leaning towards the Targas... Stiff cars and bicycles have always done me well, so I'd probably like the same in snowboard gear. The only thing worrying me is all the adjustability... I'd probably find some way to screw it up. Are the Targas hard to set up? Or should I just get the 390s and set it and forget it?


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

sounds like 390's would be a good fit. i have targas and the customization is amazing, although i wonder how i'd fare if i put them on more of a park-oriented board (i have a pretty stiff board currently). 

390's seem like a good balance. anyone else have experience w/targas on park-boards?


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have both and there isnt much difference in adjustability 
between the two. if you need to adjust anything theres a way
to do it. targas are a bit stiffer compared to the 390s but
its definitely ridable on a freestyle board.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> sounds like 390's would be a good fit. i have targas and the customization is amazing, although i wonder how i'd fare if i put them on more of a park-oriented board (i have a pretty stiff board currently).
> 
> 390's seem like a good balance. anyone else have experience w/targas on park-boards?


i ordered targas for my park board.. i have a blunt 08.. we have shit weather here but hopefully this weekend i can test it out and let you know


----------

